
Hey Pinterest, When Will a Public API be Available? - apievangelist
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/06/01/hey-pinterest-when-will-a-public-api-be-available/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProgrammableWeb+%28ProgrammableWeb%3A+Blog%29
======
nickbarnwell
December 22rd, 2012 is the date that has been given, but I believe it's a
joke. This Facebook Group [1] has been the best source of information I have
found for info on the API, and there is at least one developer from Pinterest
who has come into the group to talk about where they are with it.

[1][https://www.facebook.com/groups/pinterestapi/?bookmark_t=gro...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/pinterestapi/?bookmark_t=group)

